# Christen Eagle experience



## Dror (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have some experience with Pitts, but my real wish is to own a Christen Eagle. I currently own a Murphy Renegade biplane, have ~700 hours.

I'm looking for a ride in a Christen Eagle for the experience, of course i will pay for it.

I'll be driving from Oshkosh to San Francisco during 25-Jul to 8-Aug, if anyone here will be kind enough to provide this ride, and is located along this route, i'll be happy to come over.

Thanks, Dror.


----------

